# Termination of training Agreement Ont, Can



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

How should I go about terminating my agreement with my current employer. 


Firstly I thought this company would have been fine till about 6 months later (I know the owner), since the incident of LOTO being cut, and having my eyes opened to the circus act this place is.


I was thinking to join IBEW 353, since I talked with a person there and they told me that I was a 3rd Apprentice in 1st. 

What would be the process of doing this and should I?
Am I allowed to terminate the training agreement when I don't think they are even following it. 

Let alone the fact that I asked for arc protection(2-3 months) and they agreed to it but never received it, Cut LOTO wanting the machine running rather think to why it was locked out almost injuring a person/not to mention attempt to fix it... 

Sorry for the rant just looking for some guidance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You are union?


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You are union?


currently non-union


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Krolman said:


> currently non-union


Who if anyone administers your apprenticeship?


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who if anyone administers your apprenticeship?


The sponsor that signed it, gives work like we need to install a new garage door for the shop, so my trainers (2 Great guys they actually care but 1 is leaving for better work.) Showed me how to bend conduit, pull wire, read schematics, troubleshoot. install Bx. and wire this thing up. as an example. but the sponsor nothing...


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Its not a concentration camp. Do what works best for number one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Then if you have problems working there I'd seek a better place of employment.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

You don't have to do anything, you're apprenticeship simply moves with you. 
Do everything you to can track/prove your hours as this is trickier with multiple 
employers ie keep every pay stub and time sheet. 
But beware, the grass isn't always greener. 
P&L


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

PlugsAndLights said:


> You don't have to do anything, you're apprenticeship simply moves with you.
> Do everything you to can track/prove your hours as this is trickier with multiple
> employers ie keep every pay stub and time sheet.
> But beware, the grass isn't always greener.
> P&L


 I am aware I will have prove myself again, get hazed, and start from the beginning, but at least it will be legal (at least not suggesting to make a panel blank with aluminum and drilling into a live panel to secure it with screws ...) and I will continue to learn and and better my self as an electrician to work to the safest standards not only for me but for coworkers and anyone else near me, and continue to smile and bring positivity in the work place. 

Thank you for the advice and guidance

Edit I have been keeping a notebook with things I did each day since Oct, each paycheck, and made another this year as a daily inprogress.


----------

